# Makita brushless drills are here



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Perfect timing for me as I needed to order a new drill and looks like the brushless drills are here. They look pretty dam slick as well. Looks like they are expanding the range to make most of them brushless.

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=LXPH05Z

Here's the new brushless site

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/LXTBrushless/expanding.aspx


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Brushless cordless tools are nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Brushless cordless tools are nice.


I'm splitt between getting the festool before the makita as my current makita still runs. I'm sure the festool will end up coming first lol


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

what makes them better?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> what makes them better?


No power loss via brushes, longer battery run time vs. same amp hour with brushes. Longer service life, most test to over a million screws, cycles, etc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> what makes them better?


I been using brushless in my RC cars for about the last 10+ years and there's some serious advantages. More power, less wasted energy, as long as they are sensored much more start up TQ, much better speed and power control, no brushes to wear out, higher RPM's, lighter in weight than equivalent power brushed motors, higher voltage range etc etc the list goes on.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I would buy more Makita cordless tools as I have been very pleased with my Current Makita 18 volt LXT 211 kit... way better run time than the new Milwaukee stuff.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Found a pre-order for the brushless impact/drill set for $359:thumbup:. I am glad to see these are reasonably priced.

That + Festool CXS set = cordless heaven.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a set, the drill is kind of goofy... we were trying to use a 4" hole saw with it and it struggled more than the old style makitas do. When it binds up it stops instead of trying to twist your arm, so that's kind of nice. Overall I like them a lot, they are lighter than the old style (I own 5 sets of the old style) I hope the old style will go on clearance soon so I can pick up a few kits for the batteries.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I have a set, the drill is kind of goofy... we were trying to use a 4" hole saw with it and it struggled more than the old style makitas do. When it binds up it stops instead of trying to twist your arm, so that's kind of nice. Overall I like them a lot, they are lighter than the old style (I own 5 sets of the old style) I hope the old style will go on clearance soon so I can pick up a few kits for the batteries.


4" hole saw is a bit much for a cordless drill. I choose not to punish my expensive cordless and just break out the slow speed Hawg. I've seen guys mix mud and thinset with cordless even and I'm like....God what are you doing?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Irishslave said:


> 4" hole saw is a bit much for a cordless drill. I choose not to punish my expensive cordless and just break out the slow speed Hawg. I've seen guys mix mud and thinset with cordless even and I'm like....God what are you doing?


Meh, its a tool, I don't expect them to last forever, 2 years out of a set and I'm happy.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Why does the brand new and prettier impact (LXD T08 ) have lower stats than the older model(LXD TO1 ) ? Slightly slower, less blows/min, and less torque...

And isn't the LXD T01 a newer version of makitas first released brushless impact? It's pretty new as it is, why update to a lesser product?

I don't see the point of that, any insight?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> I have a set, the drill is kind of goofy... we were trying to use a 4" hole saw with it and it struggled more than the old style makitas do. When it binds up it stops instead of trying to twist your arm, so that's kind of nice. Overall I like them a lot, they are lighter than the old style (I own 5 sets of the old style) I hope the old style will go on clearance soon so I can pick up a few kits for the batteries.


Robert where did ya get your set from. I'm not having any luck finding anywhere with stock. They all saying mid may-June release date and only pre orders as purchase options? Really want that impact today.

Even the dam eBay sellers are saying won't ship until end of this month!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Northwood said:


> Why does the brand new and prettier impact (LXD T08 ) have lower stats than the older model(LXD TO1 ) ? Slightly slower, less blows/min, and less torque...
> 
> And isn't the LXD T01 a newer version of makitas first released brushless impact? It's pretty new as it is, why update to a lesser product?
> 
> I don't see the point of that, any insight?



I think they are more focused on weight, size and run time more than power with most tools now. How much More speed and power would you really need from these tools. There's no doubt they could double the speed and power of these tools then with the current motors but there's limits on what the chassis can take, gears and linkages can take and what the battery's can put out in current to supply the motors the power they need. then adding all that extra beef to make it stronger means your getting to 28v size tools and then 36v size tools. 

I'm more interested in the 50% longer run time. That's a unreal amount if it's true. Even 30% would be great.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got the brushless impact driver and the friggin' sticker that covers the button that controls the variable speed peeled up after only two weeks of light use. Aggravating.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah I guess that's pretty obvious now that you say it- lighter weight but with great runtime. Fine by me I rarely think I could use more grunt from my impact. Maybe a little more speed but I think these brushless are faster anyways. 

I'm excited to see the brushless circular saw come out. In that case I personally would take a little more weight. It would have more power and still make more cuts than the brushed versions.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Can anyone say whether the newest brushless impact has the same "sticker" button cover as the one Handy mentions? I was worried about that coming off Handy, sorry to hear that's the case.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Northwood said:


> Can anyone say whether the newest brushless impact has the same "sticker" button cover as the one Handy mentions? I was worried about that coming off Handy, sorry to hear that's the case.


HD here have them on display but none in stock to sell until release but i didnt see any sticker there.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm maybe it doesn't have the three power/speed settings. Do you know?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Northwood said:


> Hmm maybe it doesn't have the three power/speed settings. Do you know?


nope it dont have that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, because they weren't.
> 
> Panny's and Festool's were here for at least the last 6 years.


So they have a 36v brushless rotary hammer drill? Hence construction cordless drill. Something with some real balls, not some cabinet shop toy.

Bosch 11536C-1 36V


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So they have a 36v brushless rotary hammer drill? Hence construction cordless drill. Something with some real balls, not some cabinet shop toy.
> 
> Bosch 11536C-1 36V


My 12 volt and soon to be 15 volt Festool drills will run circles around any other cordless drill in the same category.

And no matter what, Festool and Panny were the first two company's to introduce cordless, brushless drills.

Of course that could just be the minimum though.....:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> any industrial assembly line type drills are air drills set to a certain torque spec.


Sorry, but when you are wrong you are wrong:

http://www.boschproductiontools.com...-production-cordless-screwdrivers-24240.shtml


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sorry, but when you are wrong you are wrong:
> 
> http://www.boschproductiontools.com...-production-cordless-screwdrivers-24240.shtml


I see those, but they are brand new, not been around for over 7 years.

It could just be the minimum though...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My 12 volt and soon to be 15 volt Festool drills will run circles around any other cordless drill in the same category.
> 
> And no matter what, Festool and Panny were the first two company's to introduce cordless, brushless drills.
> 
> Of course that could just be the minimum though.....:whistling


I am not getting into a pissing match between Bosch and Festool, they aren't in the same category. I can admit that.

Festool is in a league of it's own. 90% of contractors wouldn't buy a Festool cordless drill to use everyday. They are just too damn expensive. I don't feel bad when I drop my Bosch off an 8' ladder.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I see those, but they are brand new, not been around for over 7 years.
> 
> It could just be the minimum though...


First, my response was you your claim that assembly drills are sir driven. When that isn't true. And this is not their first model.

Second...ah hell, I give up. Green is God! Feel better! :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am not getting into a pissing match between Bosch and Festool, they aren't in the same category. I can admit that.
> 
> Festool is in a league of it's own. 90% of contractors wouldn't buy a Festool cordless drill to use everyday. They are just too damn expensive. I don't feel bad when I drop my Bosch off an 8' ladder.


I have dropped mine off a roof. Been in mud, dirt, concrete and everywhere in between. Last Bosch drill I had melted down after 6 months of light use. Even got it fixed and it still sucked.

All I care about it is whether a tool will hold up, last and be accurate.

Should have seen the mud pile I sat my domino on all last week.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have dropped mine off a roof. Been in mud, dirt, concrete and everywhere in between. Last Bosch drill I had melted down after 6 months of light use. Even got it fixed and it still sucked.
> 
> All I care about it is whether a tool will hold up, last and be accurate.
> 
> Should have seen the mud pile I sat my domino on all last week.


Then you would be in the 10%, right?

And I still have my Bosch blue core NiCads that are 7 years old and still work great.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am not getting into a pissing match between Bosch and Festool, they aren't in the same category. I can admit that.
> 
> Festool is in a league of it's own. 90% of contractors wouldn't buy a Festool cordless drill to use everyday. They are just too damn expensive. I don't feel bad when I drop my Bosch off an 8' ladder.


The festool drills can take far more abuse than makita or Bosch. Check out some of the tests people have put them through. I see a vid where one guy put his in a freezer over night then put it under his truck wheels and run over it about 5 times back wards and forwards then picked it up and used it to drill some screws into wood whilst it was still covered in ice.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> The festool drills can take far more abuse than makita or Bosch. Check out some of the tests people have put them through. I see a vid where one guy put his in a freezer over night then put it under his truck wheels and run over it about 5 times back wards and forwards then picked it up and used it to drill some screws into wood whilst it was still covered in ice.


So you didn't read my post did ya? I said feel guilty. I fully understand the quality of product Festool puts out, that is why I said that they are in a league of their own.

But it also doesn't mean that I am going to test it out on a job site.

Question...do you own a Festool drill that you use daily onsite?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you didn't read my post did ya? I said feel guilty. I fully understand the quality of product Festool puts out, that is why I said that they are in a league of their own.
> 
> But it also doesn't mean that I am going to test it out on a job site.
> 
> Question...do you own a Festool drill that you use daily onsite?


Yes I use my CXS a lot. Much more than I though I would. It's a very nice drill to use all day. The C15 is a nice drill and it would get used a lot also if I got it. I will still keep my makita drills in the trailer but I bet I will grab the festool drills more often.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Question...do you own a Festool drill that you use daily onsite?


Yeah, 2 of them and soon to be 3.

One has had a real hard 4 years of service.

Everyday, rain, sun, dust, mud, dirt and everything in between.

They are expensive, not delicate and fragile.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh my God,somebody kill me


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> oh my God,somebody kill me


How would you like it?:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not you:no:your too cold hearted


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, 2 of them and soon to be 3.
> 
> One has had a real hard 4 years of service.
> 
> ...


Wasn't asking you, I already know what you use. I was just wondering if he puts his money where his mouth is. He does, so he's speaking from experience and not just kissing your green arse.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes I use my CXS a lot. Much more than I though I would. It's a very nice drill to use all day. The C15 is a nice drill and it would get used a lot also if I got it. I will still keep my makita drills in the trailer but I bet I will grab the festool drills more often.


Curious as to why you didn't think that you would use it that often? This is not a smart ass question, just honestly curious.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> oh my God,somebody kill me


No one is forcing you to read or comment. I am surprised we didn't get a post boosting 


...


post from you. :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Curious as to why you didn't think that you would use it that often? This is not a smart ass question, just honestly curious.


I bought it because it was small and compact and has the right angle adapter and I also bought the centrotec kit with it. Was only planning on using it for cabinet and vanity installs but ended up using it for far more. It's a really nice size and it can get almost anywhere.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> No one is forcing you to read or comment. I am surprised we didn't get a post boosting
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


you wanna dance with me punk?.... ,,,,:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate to admit that I almost always reach for my CXS. It has ran 1000's of stainless screws in for my hidden deck fasteners. 

I hated compact drills too, I had almost every different one at one point and time and swore off of them. I actually like that little CXS. It is not brushless though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> you wanna dance with me punk?.... ,,,,:jester:


Just ask him about minimum code Tom.............:jester:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i heard there's no such thing..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> you wanna dance with me punk?.... ,,,,:jester:


I seen you dance before :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

see i got you guys to stop talking drills:clap:


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I own 4 Boschs 18 volts, 1 milwaukee 28v, 4- Default 14.4 the decent old ones, makita 18v, 2- dewalt 12 volt li on, 2- P-C 19.2 back when they made tools, and I HATE them all............................................................................................................................................................................................. When No ONE CHARGES THE BATTERIES...............P.S - I wanna get a Festool too, that c-15 is mighty sweet...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> you wanna dance with me punk?.... ,,,,:jester:


...


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I seen you dance before :thumbsup:


i think this photo needs some more discussion.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

duburban said:


> i think this photo needs some more discussion.


It's not the original. There's a few different ones going about and they all have different face expressions but this one cracks me up.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

The best cordless drills I have owned goes to my Panasonics, I owned 3 kits and used the hell out of them and never had 1 problem with any of them and they all still work today. I have since been thru DeWalts, Bosch, Milwaukee and now with Makita. The Makitas work well but a new Panasonic or Hilti kit may be my next one.


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

Not to start anything here I'm just curious. Where is the new impact/drill made? Anybody looked on the box?My first gen brushless makita impact as well as my newer lxdt01 were from japan. Bought online from amazon.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Madmaxz said:


> Not to start anything here I'm just curious. Where is the new impact/drill made? My first gen brushless makita impact as well as my newer lxdt01 were from japan. Bought online from amazon.


I thought I read they're made in China, but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

GRB said:


> I thought I read they're made in China, but I'm not 100% positive.


I saw one in HD, said "Assembled in USA". Most likely of Japanese or Chinese parts.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> I saw one in HD, said "Assembled in USA". Most likely of Japanese or Chinese parts.


Yeah you got to watch that. I think using that term means it has to have a certain % of USA made parts in it. I'm not sure though. It's like the term snap-on uses to get away with selling china made junk as "snap-on" it seems that they have given in on the cheap production costs over seas. I even see snap on gear in Walmart not so long ago and of all places a camping shop! What got me though is they say if it has the snap-on logo it's made in the US! Funny how the 3 piece set I see blatantly had made in china on the back :blink:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll look on mine in a few, it's break time


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Electric_Light said:


> Have you got no morals at all? That's called return fraud. If you do this crap, you've the same integrity as those people doing return frauds to get store credit to flip on Craligslist. Soon or later, HD will start documenting serial number on tool purchase much like Best Buy does on electronics due to fraud by DIYers and pro alike.


BTW, went in yesterday talked to a guy I know, he said "go get the battery and let me see the receipt", came back a couple mins later and handed me a bag with the battery and said "have a good day". No "fraud" as you like to call it.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Bought an lxdt01 the other day, says "Made in China" on it.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

My drill and impact both say assembled in USA


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

WilsonRMDL said:


> My drill and impact both say assembled in USA


Are yours the ones that were just released?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Bought an lxdt01 the other day, says "Made in China" on it.


Beware of the china made makita stuff. The last few tools I had made in china lasted 1/5th the time the original Japan made ones did and they worked a lot less harder than the Japan made ones ever did. 

I'm on my 2nd china made bhp454 in 2 years, 2nd angle grinder in 3 years, 2nd sawsall. All my Japan made and UK made makita stuff still runs as good as it did 6 years ago. 
I really like maikta's tools but next time I replace any of them and they say made in China they won't be getting any of my coin.


----------

